# Advice for a 7-day water fast?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

As part of my uni course I have to go on a week's trip away, sharing a bathroom. I have IBS-D, and- I know it sounds drastic but the alternative is not to go on the trip- have decided to drink only water for the week. I plan to clean out by bowels with laxatives the day before. Do you think this will sedate my colon? I've fasted for a few days in the past and it did, but my IBS wasn't so bad then.Also, is it safe to take clear alcohol (ie vodka/white wine) when fasting? I have social anxiety disorder and don't think I can thru the week without it. And what about meds like benzos and codeine?


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

If you fast, do not drink. It should hit you harder than when you drink when you eat. It could be the same with any other medications that you take, if there's no food in your stomach, you may end up with more stomach problems because if it. If you're going to take some medications while doing this, I would speak to your doctor about it before you go. Personally, I would tell your roommate about your condition and try to eat. Do you have a disability services group at your university? It might be worth it if you do to talk to them. They generally can arrange accommodations that might not be otherwise possible.


----------

